
Dive into Machine Learning with ipython notebook - hangtwenty
https://github.com/hangtwenty/dive-into-machine-learning
======
hangtwenty
This is a by-beginner, for-beginner's guide. Can you help me make it more
legitimate, if you are an expert?

I learned Python by hacking first, and getting serious later. I've scratched
the surface with Machine Learning in this same way and now I'm encouraged to
get serious with it. This guide is meant to help other developers do the same
:) I hope it'll have the same effect for someone else.

I'm sure I've gotten things wrong. I'm sure I'm missing key points. All I can
hope for now is that I've captured some "beginner's mind" in approaching the
topic. So maybe we can preserve that form, while improving the content.

So please, if you are a beginner, student, or already an expert ... I hope
you'll open issues and submit pull requests! Thank you!

